# Minnesota Vikings!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Who says we have to talk just hunting and fishing. With the forecast looking cold tomorrow I think I'll spend a good part of the day on the couch watching the NFL draft. I am hoping one of the OT's fall to the Vikes, but i am also hoping for Safety Roy Williams. I also heard the Vikes might trade their pick to New Orleans for their 13th and 23rd picks. I say take it we need players. What does everybody think????

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-04-19 12:11 ]


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I would love it if we could get one of the two big OT's, but I think they will be gone before we get a chance. Roy Williams is one helluva player. He could fill the void left by Griffith, he will most certainly be an impact player.

Life would also be good if we could get Jammer, but once again, very unlikely.

I do hope the vikes steer clear of Hayensworth, he seems to have some problems. I heard on a radio show that they were leaning toward him, which made me sad :sad:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

i love a guy that can talk Viking Football!!!
I don't like Haynesworth either. We don't need another head case. I am hoping Harrington gets taken in the top six so the vikes should get an impact player. If both OT's are gone and williams and Jammer go then I would trade with saints and move down a few spots and pick up an extra pick or two....


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

There is nothing better than talking about viking football, except the day after they lose in the playoffs!!
Lets break this down.
1.Carr
2.Peppers
3.Mike Williams
4.Heard Hayensworth might go at 4??
5,6,7 Bryant Mckinnie or Jammer, or Roy Williams.

Who would you want out of those three? Personally I think we need an OL, so I would take Mckinnie. I wouldnt mind having Jammer or Williams though.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I would have to say on a needs basis McKinny would be the way to go because tackle is a tough position. I have read where is a great pass blocker, has never allowed a sack, but just average on the run. Daunte needs time and he would be a good pick. I would love williams however because he hits and can take over the field. He is almost linebacker size. I think in June they will sign a free safety and #2 receiver. The team has a lot of holes to fill, but they have been aggressive in free agency. They could be fun to watch....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Eric...can I come over and sit on the couch with you???You can bet I will be tuned into ESPN tomorrow morning.Everything else gets set aside at that time.Wouldn't it be great to be in New York wearing purple?
I hope the Vikes take one of those offensive tackles if they are available.A dominant left tackle is a must if you want to protect your QB.They don't want to have to move Burke over there.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I hear the vikings are thinking about capping the number of NRs that are allowed to come to any one game.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem Field Hunter...with the price of going to a game as high as it is,us NR already have a cap.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey - some of you that have time to go to Vikings games should private message me your phone #'s I have a good friend from Williston that has 4 season tickets. & only goes to the packer series & maybe one or two other games. He sends me tickets alot - usually I get a call a day or two ahead - but sometimes they just show up (in the mail) or else his secretary calls me on Fri & over nights them. I only go to one or two a year & sometimes with him. I hate to see them go to waste & usually try to give them away. They are up high on the main score board corner.

So will the Viks new coach make a difference ??? I was kinda hoping they would have waited for Dungy ???

I am not convinced Daunte is all that good ??? But Defense wins football games.

I'm sure happier & healthier (especially on Mondays) when I laugh at them, instead of get hooked & then the big let down.

Whats with all these new teams getting to the show & winning ??? Parity ???

I met Bud Grant once on a SOB trip to Kenmare.

& shook John Maddens hand at a hotel in Minneapolis a couple yrs ago - He's going to MNF huh ???

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-19 20:50 ]


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ken it sounds like we need to watch a game together. I never miss a game. There have been Sundays where I have made back from hunting a minute before the game. I think they got a great pick in McKinney, and I am glad they didn't get a d-lineman right away because they have a glut of guys already. I was hoping they would trade up to try to get that Buchanon at CB but it was a stretch. It has been a busy weekend with helping with Kindred's prom last night so I need to look at their later picks more closely, but it looks like they really stretched with their picks. I have never actually been to a Vikings game so I need to check one out!!! Fetch?????


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Do you know why geese always turn over and fly upside-down when they pass over the stadium in Mpls when the Viks are playing???

They dont think the Viks are worth a S##T! 
...Thought that was a good one!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I like that one!! I'll have to pass it around
the office.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've heard that one by Mn. people about people from Iowa.How about this one.Why does the dome have artifical turf? So the cheerleaders can't graze at halftime.
Eric...If the Vikes had moved up they would have taken Sims.I don't think they ever intended to take a CB that high.The last game I saw live was the infamous Cowboy-Viking playoff game where Drew Pearson pushed off and won the game.
Fetch...did you get my PM about tickets?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I think that the Vikes got a great player in Mckinnie. Also believe that Raonall Smith will be another Dwayne Rudd; fast and he can make an impact out of college.

Here is another Vikes joke(like we all dont know at least 20)
Why is it so windy in ND?
Because Montana blows, and Minnesota SUCKS.

I was also glad to see two NDSU boys go, although I think Pete Campion wont be a good NFL player.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The vikes might have waited for Dungy but he announced soon after Green resigned that he wouldn't take a job in MN out of respect for Denny. I think Tice will be good. I like the way he's handled Moss so far...he's made him attend every mini camp and has come out publicly and said he won't put up with his crap (taking plays off and general attitude). Tice says if Randy isn't playing every play because he loses interest in a game he'll solve that by getting him the ball...Every 1 out of 4 to 5 plays! That's what I'm talking about! Moss is the greatest talent ever at WR and there's no reason the ball shouldn't be going his way more often. Tice even went as far as saying that he wants to see Moss shatter every single season recieving record...I can't wait for next season. Even though I am rarely able to catch a game anymore (I do my following through the paper and highlights nowadays).

Also, what do you guys think about CC officially retiring and taking a job with HBO sports? I think it was pretty funny no one would pick him up. Great player, he's a first time hall of famer without a doubt and will get his jersey retired next season. I think his attitude hurt him in being picked up by a contender.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I also think Tice will get the job done. I have to admit that I will miss Carters' catches, but won't miss his attitude. You have to give the guy credit for wanting to win. It looks like they are going after WR Alexander. This will give them four deep, but I was hoping they would sign one more safety. i guess we will have to see what happens June first but one more veteran d-back would be great......


----------

